# CBE Target Sights



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There are more people using a CBE for field then ya think :wink: 

I wasn't a huge fan of the old models for the reasons you mentioned....no clicks and ni scale. 

There is a way to print tapes for it though... I have instructions spme place. You can set it for say 33.5 yds.....if your using a tape just set it between 33 and 34 :wink:

I am not sure what the new click ratio is....but I have played with a few of them. Shane and Braden's...and my buddy Nino has a couple (his doesn't have clicks though). I wouldn't hesitate to use one for field. 

Don't worry about being so stuck in your way of thinking....just look at the scores that Reo, Shane and Braden shot with them. They will work fine 

I do hear that there will be a model with a scale shortly :wink:

After looking at all the sights available.... The CBE and the Axcel are at the top of my list for a new sight now....the one I was waiting to play with is no longer at the top


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just looked in the "new" LAS catalog and found this:

CBE Quad Lite 3-D Competition Sight, part # 3910082 is available with click adjustment for $339.99 ($40 more than the regular version). Only 1 7/8" travel adjustment.

CBE Quad Lite Target Competition Sight, part # 3910083 is also available with click adjustment for $ 349.99 ($40.00 more than the regular version). 3" travel adjustment.

Picture does not show a scale on the sight.

Both of these say ".002 Elevation Click-Adjustment". If my math is correct, the would equate to a 24x20, same as the SureLoc Supreme OR 24x10.

Also, it appears that to get 3rd axis adjustment, you have to buy an additional attachment for $34.99.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Lee, I luv the CBE stuff. At your course the other day, i got a 20-mark and a 70 mark, threw a Lancaster tape on there, and shot pretty well. All that other stuff is just too complicated for me. I recently watched a guy () set 2 marks, run a program, then another program to print a tape, then later say "his marks were hot". :angel:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> Lee, I luv the CBE stuff. At your course the other day, i got a 20-mark and a 70 mark, threw a Lancaster tape on there, and shot pretty well. All that other stuff is just too complicated for me. I recently watched a guy () set 2 marks, run a program, then another program to print a tape, then later say "his marks were hot". :angel:


Yea, I think I know that guy. :shade: After the first 14, "he" was so convinced that "his" marks were hot that he went back on the practice range (that boisterous guy was gone) and shot 4 arrows @ 30 yds and 4 @ 60 yards. Marks were dead on - guess "he" was just a bit "hyper" on the range. 

I'd love to take a closer look at your CBE on Sat. I'm doing some "tweaking" to the AA program (via the back door) and I might can glean some useful info.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I Hear You*

I shot the first two days and decided my marks weren't so great so I shot in a 30 and 65 on the practice butts and went over to Lancaster's trailer and bought the stick on tapes and went with that the rest of the week. My marks were spot on and it showed on the following rounds. Simple may be better in the long run. That's what got me thinking about my CBE sitting in the drawer. LOL.
Jbird


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Prag, you'll see a lot of CBE's on Saturday. Mine isn't as "Field Freindly" as some of the other models.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> Prag, you'll see a lot of CBE's on Saturday. Mine isn't as "Field Freindly" as some of the other models.


OK, I'll try not to hinder anyone, but I may have my micrometer and machinist rule with me. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just looked in the "new" LAS catalog and found this:
> 
> CBE Quad Lite 3-D Competition Sight, part # 3910082 is available with click adjustment for $339.99 ($40 more than the regular version). Only 1 7/8" travel adjustment.
> 
> ...


There is no scale....but my sources tell me that one with a scale is on the way :wink:

However you can print a scale from OT2 or one of the other programs and tape it to the sight 

As for the 3rd axis adjustment....the additional piece isn't really needed....or at least it wasn't in the past. That sight is/was made straight and wasn't really needed. That being said if I go that route I will buy the attachment....better safe then sorry :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is no scale....but my sources tell me that one with a scale is on the way :wink:
> 
> However you can print a scale from OT2 or one of the other programs and *tape it to the sight*
> 
> As for the 3rd axis adjustment....the additional piece isn't really needed....or at least it wasn't in the past. That sight is/was made straight and wasn't really needed. That being said if I go that route I will buy the attachment....better safe then sorry :wink:


I forgot and left it at DCWC on Sat., but I've found a glue stick that works great for projects like this. Can't remember the name of it right now, but will put it back in my case Thu. evening. It's about the size as a string wax applicator and survives well in the heat of bow case left in a hot car.

Why mention this? Not all glue sticks are created equal - I tried one that simply will not bond to the sight housing.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

I am shooting a CBE QL-T for field, and am going to be buying another one for my wife. In my opinion it is the best sight available. No it does not have detents or clicks and I was a little worried about this but I have found it is unnecessary. I have a sight magnifier and I can make finer adjustments then one click on a CJ with my CBE. I get 2 marks print a tape and I am good to go. I also bought the 3d axis block but it is still sitting in the bag, because my 3'd axis is perfect the way it is machined. You are also much less likely to miss set your sight if you are setting it to a sight tape rather then a scale. I would pull that CBE out of the drawer and put it on your bow, you won't be sorry. 

I actually had a Axcel on order but switched it when I found out they were on back order. This would be my #2 sight but I am glad I ended up with the CBE.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> I am shooting a CBE QL-T for field, and am going to be buying another one for my wife. In my opinion it is the best sight available. No it does not have detents or clicks and I was a little worried about this but I have found it is unnecessary. I have a sight magnifier and I can make finer adjustments then one click on a CJ with my CBE. I get 2 marks print a tape and I am good to go. I also bought the 3d axis block but it is still sitting in the bag, because my 3'd axis is perfect the way it is machined. You are also much less likely to miss set your sight if you are setting it to a sight tape rather then a scale. I would pull that CBE out of the drawer and put it on your bow, you won't be sorry.
> 
> I actually had a Axcel on order but switched it when I found out they were on back order. This would be my #2 sight but I am glad I ended up with the CBE.



Not really true....of all the people that I know that miss set their sight this week or over the past few weeks that I have shot with. I am the only one that uses the scale. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not really true....of all the people that I know that miss set their sight this week or over the past few weeks that I have shot with. I am the only one that uses the scale. :wink:


After way too many "mis sets" this season, I have started using both. I set my sight using the built in scale, but verify it using the sight tape I print and attach to the other side.

Now if I could just "consistently" make the shot.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Lancaster Pre Printed Stick on Sight Tapes*

Are these water proof or do you need to cover them with clear tape?
They are fairly clear as is but did not read if they are water proof.

Jbird


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

mine are on a slick, vinyl feeling paper. I assume they're waterproof.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> Prag, you'll see a lot of CBE's on Saturday. Mine isn't as "Field Freindly" as some of the other models.


Is yours an older TH3 model?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Mine is a *3DXL*. CBE/Scott still make it, but call it a Tek-Target.
http://www.custombowequipment.com/sights/tek-target.php


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I shoot CBEs because they DON'T click. The clicks and many turns for long adjustments are annoying and not user friendly. I look at the indicator and set the sight. Done ----quietly and quickly.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> Mine is a *3DXL*. CBE/Scott still make it, but call it a Tek-Target.
> http://www.custombowequipment.com/sights/tek-target.php


Looks like the same mechanism as my TH3 with a different mount, and bar.

... and I do like the quick, smooth adjustments on it, along with the smaller profile.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I just recently bought a Quad Lite 3-D to set up my UE for 3-D exclusively. I've been waiting on my VE to come in for field so I've been shooting that CBE and UE for a few field rounds. I bought the one without the clicks for 3-D and have always swore I needed clicks for field. I can't believe I'm going to say this on here because if one of my buddies in particular sees this he'll flog me after everything I've said about the need for clicks but I do just as good without them. 

There's a long story about some tapes I printed with my software that I'll avoid but when I sighted that thing in I used two marks and and then used a set of dial calipers to match those marks up with one of the tapes that came in the box with the sight and hit the range to check them. I tied a pb half with a 271. 

Even if I were buying a new one just for field now I don't know that I'd get the one with clicks. Reason being, the drive screw on the one with clicks has a different pitch and it truly does take forever to click it from 20 to 80 yards. The one without clicks moves way faster! Although I would definitely miss using the Palm and getting marks while on the range without having to print tapes. 

While the lack of coarse adjustment is a bit of a pain, I have to say that it may be my favorite part of the one with clicks though. It's the only sight that I know of that you can truly zero the knob and never have to worry that it will come out of zero. Although I guess I could do the same thing on my Shib by avoiding using the coarse adjustment. 

Bottom line, the CBE will do just fine for a field bar, clicks or no clicks.

And no, the 3rd Axis isn't really needed. At least on mine or the 4 or 5 others that have them at the club.


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

RchurE said:


> I just recently bought a Quad Lite 3-D to set up my UE for 3-D exclusively. I've been waiting on my VE to come in for field so I've been shooting that CBE and UE for a few field rounds. I bought the one without the clicks for 3-D and have always swore I needed clicks for field. I can't believe I'm going to say this on here because if one of my buddies in particular sees this he'll flog me after everything I've said about the need for clicks but I do just as good without them.
> 
> There's a long story about some tapes I printed with my software that I'll avoid but when I sighted that thing in I used two marks and and then used a set of dial calipers to match those marks up with one of the tapes that came in the box with the sight and hit the range to check them. I tied a pb half with a 271.
> 
> ...


what no clicks????:mg: this guy has got me so confused i dont know what to believe!! lol


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*So.............*

I've got this new Quad Lite in my bureau drawer and I am thinking about putting it on the new Pro Elite I have on order. I think it will work just fine
with the Lancaster stick on sight tapes but I am wondering what the CBE
shooters are doing about bunny marks and the 14,15, and 17 yd marks. As you know they are pretty scrunched up on the top end of the scale. How do you handle these short marks with a CBE?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Are You Sure About This?*

"Even if I were buying a new one just for field now I don't know that I'd get the one with clicks. Reason being, the drive screw on the one with clicks has a different pitch and it truly does take forever to click it from 20 to 80 yards. The one without clicks moves way faster!"

Have you played with one with the clicks? If it turns at the same rate as a Sureloc with no quick slide button that would be a deal breaker for me. I would rather have no clicks and the faster movement if no quick slide is available and I was told by CBE today that that was not going to be offered because there was no way to keep the tolerances CBE is famous for with a quick release slide. I was told that a sight tape program was being worked on for release soon. Tried to find out which program but this info was still hush hush. I asked him whether there would be a machined scale on the slide and
he said no. Don't know how it could work with a tape program without a machine scale. Guess we'll have to wait and see.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I've got this new Quad Lite in my bureau drawer and I am thinking about putting it on the new Pro Elite I have on order. I think it will work just fine
> with the Lancaster stick on sight tapes but I am wondering what the CBE
> shooters are doing about bunny marks and the 14,15, and 17 yd marks. As you know they are pretty scrunched up on the top end of the scale. How do you handle these short marks with a CBE?
> Thanks,
> Jbird


Probably the same way the BHFS guys do it....or the way the guys that don't feel like moving their sights do it. Hold off. 

This is the FIRST year I have ever used marks for the bunny or the 15. I learned to shoot them shooting BHFS years ago and that's all I did.

But I have instructions for printing tapes using a CBE some place. I am sure they are on AT some where or you can e-mail TAP, OT2 or AA and they can tell you how to do it. It's not that difficult and I know that I see a lot of people shooting CBEs without using the pre made tapes :wink:


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Probably the same way the BHFS guys do it....or the way the guys that don't feel like moving their sights do it. Hold off.
> 
> This is the FIRST year I have ever used marks for the bunny or the 15. I learned to shoot them shooting BHFS years ago and that's all I did.
> 
> But I have instructions for printing tapes using a CBE some place. I am sure they are on AT some where or you can e-mail TAP, OT2 or AA and they can tell you how to do it. It's not that difficult and I know that I see a lot of people shooting CBEs without using the pre made tapes :wink:


Are you supposed to do something special to print a tape with a CBE?? I just run the program, calibrate to my Chrono Speed and print my tape from 15-100 yards, on OT2. I select for the program to print the bunny mark chart on the bottom of my tape and I am good to go. I usually end up making my own bunny marks and keep them written down in my quiver. For example I shoot 

35ft for 19yrds, tape says 17yards
30ft for 21 yards, tape says 21 yards
25 ft for 24yrds, tape says 27 yrds
20ft for 27yrds. tape says 30 yards

But these numbers depend on your peep height, sight distance etc. Most people with a normal peep height and average speed can shoot the first two distances of the bunny for about 15-17yrds and the second two for about 21-23 yrds and score 5's


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

hallboy said:


> what no clicks????:mg: this guy has got me so confused i dont know what to believe!! lol


I know, I know dude. I'm still a big fan of the clicks, I'm just not as convinced that the world will end if you don't have them on a field bar. My Shib isn't going anywhere soon though if you know what I mean.

Of course, it don't matter for you because you have to get out and shoot the dang bow before the silly clicks matter. :wink:



Jbird said:


> I've got this new Quad Lite in my bureau drawer and I am thinking about putting it on the new Pro Elite I have on order. I think it will work just fine
> with the Lancaster stick on sight tapes but I am wondering what the CBE
> shooters are doing about bunny marks and the 14,15, and 17 yd marks. As you know they are pretty scrunched up on the top end of the scale. How do you handle these short marks with a CBE?
> Thanks,
> Jbird


AA will do a short range conversion for the bunny and it's pretty accurate. You're right though, most tapes do scrunch up the numbers at that short range. My tape I'm using currently has a mark for 13 yards and then it's blank to 20. Obviously it's pretty easy to find 15 on that so that's where I leave it for the 14, 15, 35 ft., 30 ft., and 25 ft. The 14 and 15 are virtually the same POI and for the 17 it's pretty easy to guess where it is in that 13-20 gap. I haven't missed a point yet using that method. And on the bunny, with the sight set on 15 I hold dead on at 35 ft., top of the X at 30 ft., and top of the dot at 25 ft., and then move the sight to 26 yards for 20 ft. All of that has worked great so far.



Jbird said:


> "Even if I were buying a new one just for field now I don't know that I'd get the one with clicks. Reason being, the drive screw on the one with clicks has a different pitch and it truly does take forever to click it from 20 to 80 yards. The one without clicks moves way faster!"
> 
> Have you played with one with the clicks? If it turns at the same rate as a Sureloc with no quick slide button that would be a deal breaker for me. I would rather have no clicks and the faster movement if no quick slide is available and I was told by CBE today that that was not going to be offered because there was no way to keep the tolerances CBE is famous for with a quick release slide. I was told that a sight tape program was being worked on for release soon. Tried to find out which program but this info was still hush hush. I asked him whether there would be a machined scale on the slide and
> he said no. Don't know how it could work with a tape program without a machine scale. Guess we'll have to wait and see.
> Jbird


Yep, I'm sure. A friend just got the one with clicks and it's definitely a different pitch. You can call Scott and confirm if it makes you feel better but it's obvious when you compare them. Not only by the time it takes to move from one yardage to the other but you can even see the different pitch of the threads.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Probably the same way the BHFS guys do it....or the way the guys that don't feel like moving their sights do it. Hold off.
> 
> This is the FIRST year I have ever used marks for the bunny or the 15. I learned to shoot them shooting BHFS years ago and that's all I did.
> 
> But I have instructions for printing tapes using a CBE some place. I am sure they are on AT some where or you can e-mail TAP, OT2 or AA and they can tell you how to do it. It's not that difficult and I know that I see a lot of people shooting CBEs without using the pre made tapes :wink:


I've got a CBE TH3, which is nearly identical to the TEK they currently sell. The one major difference I see is the third axis adjustment that mine doesn't have. Gotta look int that, and see if I can add it to my sight.
I picked up a sheet of the Lancaster tapes, set it up, and the marks are dead on. I also put a bunny mark on the tape, and am hitting bunnies MUCH better than I ever did before.


----------



## whiskeyJack (Apr 25, 2007)

Forgive me but what is a bunny mark?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

whiskeyJack said:


> Forgive me but what is a bunny mark?


The "bunny" is the really close target in Field. 1 arrow is shot from each of these positions per half: 35 FEET, 30 FEET, 25 FEET, and 20 FEET.

These are close enough that, for the most part, your arrow does not start dropping. Here's an example from an old marks card that just happened to be on my desk.
15 yards - 12.8
20 yards - 14.5
25 yards - 16.9

No look at how the bunny marks compare
35 Feet - 12.5
30 Feet - 12.75
25 Feet - 13.6
20 Feet - 15.5 (Almost 2 full turns difference between 20 & 25 feet)


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I've got this new Quad Lite in my bureau drawer and I am thinking about putting it on the new Pro Elite I have on order. I think it will work just fine
> with the Lancaster stick on sight tapes but I am wondering what the CBE
> shooters are doing about bunny marks and the 14,15, and 17 yd marks. As you know they are pretty scrunched up on the top end of the scale. How do you handle these short marks with a CBE?
> Thanks,
> Jbird


For the short stuff just shoot them in by hand and write down where your indicator was--super easy


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

andy1996 said:


> For the short stuff just shoot them in by hand and write down where your indicator was--super easy


Yup. Get the sight set where it hits good, and take a small knife, or razor and make a small cut in the tape next to the pointer. Align the cut with the edge of the pointer, and you're on your mark.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

early this year at a shoot, i discovered that the 3rd axis on my shibuya had come loose even thought when i installed it, i tightened it down as much as i dare. if i can't depend on a sight to stay put, it's gone so i sold it and picked up a nice used supreme. all was fine until i saw my first cbe quad and examined it first hand. i'm a sucker for great machining and i had never seen anything so solid. i could see that there is no way anything could loosen up. so........ 

i bought a ql-t for my vantage pro this spring. i was so impressed, i bought a used 3dml for my 3d rig. they're totally easy to set up.

i use archers advantage to print a sight scale and attach to the sight.

go the the range and get a good 20 or 30 and a good 80

go home print sight tape 

here's how i do my sight tapes and it works great. 

before i cut out the sight tape i put two coats of clear nail polish on it.

cut it out and i just use a glue stick from staples and attach to the elevation bar. just make sure the bar is real clean.

i've been in shoots were it rained for two days straight and i had no issues at all with marks fading.

also, i cut out the short yards conversion marks from the sight tape page and laminate and put in my wallet. 

this is the first year i've used a sight tape exclusively and not gone by marks. my friend andy1996 shot money last year at redding and was grouped with jesse and chance and danny i think. he told me many were using cbe's and most were setting their sights with sight tapes and not marks.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

JB...I played with both over the weekend. The clicky one is slow.....the non clicky is fast....But one thing for sure.....Both are extremely nice. If you don't like it...my address is just a PM away.


----------

